# Test + Tren for lean bulk?



## Halki (Apr 13, 2015)

Does anyone try run Test higher than Tren? Or is it stupid becouse "receptor fighting theory" is correct? 

You know, something like 750mg Test + 500mg Deca is very often practice but what about 750mg Test + 500mg Tren?


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 13, 2015)

High test lower tren is the standard 

Low test high tren is a different story


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 13, 2015)

Low test, high tren is the way to go. Sides are much lower with all the look and strength from tren...


----------



## inhuman88 (Apr 13, 2015)

You can run test higher than tren. A lot of guys prefer running their test higher than tren and a lot prefer their test lower than tren. Give it a try and see how you like it


----------



## halfwit (Apr 15, 2015)

Low test just makes managing estradiol easier, which helps prevent sides.  I prefer higher testosterone as I have tried it both ways, and high test gives me more fullness and I really like the way it makes me feel.  

Of course I'm quite the estradiol nazi, so I don't run into issues with a floppy dick or milky nipples.  

My .02c


----------



## Paolos (Apr 15, 2015)

inhuman88 said:


> You can run test higher than tren. A lot of guys prefer running their test higher than tren and a lot prefer their test lower than tren. Give it a try and see how you like it



I have to agree I'm in week 8 with Test higher than Tren and the sides have been a breeze. Some night sweats and an occasional
weird dream. Last run was low test higher Tren and I sweated like pig while sleeping and could bet on a freaking weird dream
every night. Unfortunately they were not sex dreams or I would have run that course again. To each his own I guess


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 15, 2015)

I believe the higher test thing is old school thinking.  Common thinking was that things like tren and deca were so suppressive you had to compensate by having the higher test.  Once test is replaced, it shouldn't matter.  Your libido should remain healthy.  I run test and tren pretty close to the same.  No special reason other than I like how they work together.  Never had any impotence issues or any of the other fear things.  I was running 750 deca and 750 test for the beginning of my current cycle.  I'm now running 750 deca, and 800 test, only because I got some T400, and it just worked out easier.  
I have heard of guys running just a baseline 200mg of test with their tren and deca and having great results.  You have to be in tune with your individual body and how it reacts to certain things.

By the way, welcome to the board.  Interesting first post.


----------



## Halki (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for answers!  

So... sides are one reason. But i think a lot of them isn't cause by High Test but they are from high Estrogen ( which cause high Test ). Buy nowadays we can very easy buy a lot of AIs, from UGL and even Pharmacy. Right now it is very easy to control Estrogen.


But next thing is result. We can compare low and high Test dose. For example difference beetwen 250mg and 750mg. We have a lot of more benefits from 750mg like more IGF-1 production, better protein synthesis etc. etc. There are a lot of studies about it ( one of them for example: http://ajpendo.physiology.org/content/281/6/E1172.full ). So if someone can tolerate high Test with control Estrogen it will be always better to run i.e 750mg Test + 500mg Tren than 250mg Test + 500mg Tren.

Do You agree?


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Apr 16, 2015)

I've done it both ways. I gained more weight doing higher test. That was my last cycle. I found that on the low test high tren, I got less weight, but a more solid/lean look. With high test, I got strength and size with a little cut.


----------

